# ricorso in tribunale.



## cat (20 Luglio 2007)

oggi ho avuto udienza.
mi sono presentata con il figlio 19enne, il mio ex non c'era nemmeno stavolta.
si discuteva sulle spese straordinarie e sul mantenimento che non mi paga da mesi.
alla fine il giudice si è riservato di decidere.
la risposta mi arriverà per posta, come le altre.

tra le cose da decidere, visto il disaccordo dei genitori:

- se il 19enne può iscriversi all'università
- se il 18enne può iscriversi al 5 anno di scuola superiore
- se il 17enne può iscriversi al 4 anno della scuola superiore.
- ...... spese straordinarie
- ....... mantenimento dovuto e non versato.


I miei figli ora andranno al mare con il patema d'animo che un giudice deciderà se e come dovranno andare a scuola.

depressione.


----------



## Old Angel (20 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> oggi ho avuto udienza.
> mi sono presentata con il figlio 19enne, il mio ex non c'era nemmeno stavolta.
> si discuteva sulle spese straordinarie e sul mantenimento che non mi paga da mesi.
> alla fine il giudice si è riservato di decidere.
> ...


Comprendo perchè sei nera e castrante 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   mi spiace veramente.

Poi me la vengono a contare che i figli si abituano a queste cose


----------



## cat (20 Luglio 2007)

no, non si abituano a queste cose.
in questi momenti io maledico l'amante di mio marito e quel deficiente di mio marito.

gli adulti commettono azioni  e non ne immaginano le conseguenze sugli altri.

io al posto dei miei figli mi passarebbe la voglia di studiare.
garantito.


----------



## Grande82 (20 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> oggi ho avuto udienza.
> mi sono presentata con il figlio 19enne, il mio ex non c'era nemmeno stavolta.
> si discuteva sulle spese straordinarie e sul mantenimento che non mi paga da mesi.
> alla fine il giudice si è riservato di decidere.
> ...


Mio Dio, davvero può fare questo?
Non posso crederci... il mondo è pieno di str........ e ingiustizie...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Un bacio, cat


----------



## cat (20 Luglio 2007)

il giudice mi ha chiesto cosa vogliono fare i figli.
il padre, ovvio, non è daccordo in niente.
 e  questo per non tirare fuori i soldi dell'università, scuole varie, libri.

il giudice in caso di disaccordo con i genitori decide lui.
ovvio che io sono daccordo con i miei figli, il padre no, dunque siamo in disaccordo.

 e tutto perchè l'amante da quando vivono insieme è disoccupata
 eil cazzuto del mio ex  le paga il mutuo della casa, mantiene lei e il figlio senza padre di lei.


di conseguenza non ha soldi per i suoi figli!!!!!!! a lavorare ha detto che devono andare, mentre lei sta con la pancia per aria da 4 anni mantenuta a 42 anni!!!!


che bello!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> oggi ho avuto udienza.
> mi sono presentata con il figlio 19enne, il mio ex non c'era nemmeno stavolta.
> si discuteva sulle spese straordinarie e sul mantenimento che non mi paga da mesi.
> alla fine il giudice si è riservato di decidere.
> ...


Cat se fossi in te cercherei di tranquillizzarmi un pò!
Non conosco UN giudice che davanti all'intenzione di studiare di un ragazzo figlio di separati dica che è meglio che vada a lavorare!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Su questo ho avuto conforto anche da una cara amica che lavora ai servizi sociali il cui padre è giudice (anche se non dei minori...)..

Il fatto che il padre non si sia presentato (ma nemmeno tramite un legale??) DEPONE SOLO A VOSTRO FAVORE, EVIDENZIANDO IL SUO DISINTERESSE! 

Quindi a favore di chi secondo te potrà pronunciarsi??


----------



## cat (20 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Cat se fossi in te cercherei di tranquillizzarmi un pò!
> Non conosco UN giudice che davanti all'intenzione di studiare di un ragazzo figlio di separati dica che è meglio che vada a lavorare!
> 
> 
> ...


si, il legale c'era.
ho steso pure quello, mi sono fatta intendere. non considerava spesa straordinaria un dente da far otturare!!!

spero che il giudice decida di far studiare i ragazzi e che lo condanni a pagare metà delle spese come dovrebbe essere.

finora ho pagato TUTTO IO.


----------

